
New Project: Leyden _static Images_ to the Java Platform - based2
https://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/discuss/2020-April/005429.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/g94fy4/call_for_discu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/g94fy4/call_for_discussion_new_project_leyden/)

